
On-line Man-Computer Communication (1962) [pdf] - js7745
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/a60a/b3654daeb20225ee0c9423448e48a786050d.pdf
======
eesmith
FWIW, the term used by here Licklider and Clark does not mean "connected to a
network".

"On-line" in the 1960s meant "interactive", that is, sitting at a terminal (in
this case as graphical terminal) directly interacting with the computer.

The opposite, "off-line", meant batch computing, where you typed things up on
cards, dropped them off with an operator, and waited a few hours until they
were loaded and run.

This is the reason for terms like Online Transaction Processing (OLTP) and
online algorithm.

("On-line" was also used for computers connected directly to sensors as part
of a computer control system.)

